# Trail camras.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys im looking to getting a trail camera next year.I'm looking at the Bushnell i think it 6.0. it the smaller one. any tips on witch one are good with out spending crap load of money for right now.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

There are a lot of good cameras out there I have some Wildgame innovations and Moultrie. To me, the most important thing is battery life. Those new little Bushnells that take the AA batteries have very good life. you may also want to watch Camofire as the Spypoints they sell also fit this category. The megapixels are really not an issue if u are only viewing them on your computer. Anything 4 and above will do you well. Lastly, you will want to put them in a locked box and chained to the tree, cameras have been known to disappear...........


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> There are a lot of good cameras out there I have some Wildgame innovations and Moultrie. To me, the most important thing is battery life. Those new little Bushnells that take the AA batteries have very good life. you may also want to watch Camofire as the Spypoints they sell also fit this category. The megapixels are really not an issue if u are only viewing them on your computer. Anything 4 and above will do you well. Lastly, you will want to put them in a locked box and chained to the tree, cameras have been known to disappear...........


Thanks Kelly. I'm plan on putting it in a lock box and cables around the tree.Now im waiting to here back from stealth cam.They got it where you can track your camera from your phone now.There cameras have gps in them.I got A year to find what I want.any more in put would be great.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got 3 bushnell's and really like them for their battery life and how small they are. I'll be trying out a Moultrie M-80 or 100 (can't remember which it is) this year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

